# seeking comments on recent encounter.



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

As we all know the internet bravado is bad on facebook.I recently went to a site that was recommended to me.I will not say the name or bad mouth anyone behind thier back. as much as possible.At first I liked it and it seemed ok.As I found that stepping outside the party line I found myself having to defend my beliefs and decisions of things.The worst one is a thread I started about my idea of a dream toy.I printed the unforgivable term of zombie and was attacked viscously.

The thread was a concept weapon based on a colt ar and had been modified to hold a m249 SAW box holding 200 rounds of ammo.It had a new stock called the Slide Fire which uses the 40 yr old concept of bump-fire.It is an ATF approved device which you recieve an ATF approval letter with it.Not counting the cost of the ar the mod and belt mechanism is only 3500.I was called everything but a child of God.They said it is not combat proven.Correct,as it has no purpose for the miliatary.It was Tapco cr**.As far as I am concerned all plastic is junk on a weapon of any make.I like steel and wood.My biggest mistake was using the Z word.

Do I believe in the zombie apocolypse-NO.I also dont believe in vampires werewolves or any other movie monster.I love wrasslin.Do I believe it is all true No,it is sports entertainment that was developed to sell it as real wrestiling matches in the old days was boring,along came the theatrics of it.Most importantly for me is that is a weapon that has the capability of dumping 200 rounds of full auto on a semi platform without the neccessity of a class 3 license or 15000 price tag for a true automatic.I watched 1 video on youtube of a elderly woman in a wheelchair dumping full auto fire and when she finished her face looked like someone had turned on a massage unit.Another problem is that it had what is called proviel water tranfer camo in a reaper pattern.I love hot rods and old school choppers and kinda reminded me of a handmade panhead I had as a young man.My prosthetic leg has skulls on it and my cell phone was pinstiped at a car show.

I like it for the art.So called instuctors made horrible comments but gave no reasonable comments other than I said so.That dont get it for me.They have a section on guerilla warfare and reading the post on what all were carrying I commented about how modern man has become too reliable on technology.True successful guerillas rely on being inconspicuos and use sound tactics and fear as a weapon.I mentioned using a dragons breath round in a trip wire config aimed chest high would be a great tool to demoralize enemy patrol.But in a SHTF scenario I could care less about legality or setting a house on fire as the purpose would be to leave a nasty surprize for enemy troops kicking in a door.

I am sorry about the rant but I have been fuming for a few days and since alot of guys seem to be like me here I would love to hear your thoughts.You know I cant tolerate such disrespect to my face much less from some rambo wannabe over the internet.I have taught my kids the old morals and try to teach my son my idea of being a man.He also carries now and really have had to teach him restraint.I use to fight alot but have learned that sometimes dirty tricks can being a much sweeter revenge when the only one that knows you did it was you.I have always used weapons of some type.I enjoy going to the range and wanted to take a class on combat pistolcraft to sharpen my skills and maybe learn some good skillcraft.

I also hate using fear as a marketing tool or my most loathsome I have heard is "is your life worth it".Yes it is but it doesnt mean you need to spend large sums of cash to have a reliable weapon.The cell phone is a great tool,but is a major killer of SA.Dont take my word for it.Go to anywhere like a mall or break area where people congregate.A majority come outside glued to it and are totally unaware of what is going on.Yeah,I have one but catch grief from my friends and family for not having it on.I carry it for emergency purposes.If curious look up valkyrie armament on you tube.The videos are cool.Thank you for letting me get this off my chest.I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The anonymity of the internet permits inert slugs to live out their dreams and fantasies, regardless of their lack of practical experience and real-world knowledge. One wants to tell them, "Get a life," but I suppose that it'd be too much of an effort for them to get up off of the couch.
It's important for your own mental well-being, to keep yourself from being sucked into disputes with these people. When one of these inane uproars begins, the best thing you can do is to (metaphorically) just walk away and ignore the idiot(s).
We recently had one of them here, and one of the Moderators tried to reason with him, to no useful avail. All he did was become more and more personally abusive. Finally, the Moderator had to evict him from the site.
I left another forum, a little while ago, because it seemed to be peopled mostly by disputatious fools, and was poorly moderated to control them. It just wasn't worth putting up with the meaninglessly-argumentative stupidity.

Try to remember Adlai Stevenson's pseudo-Latin motto: _Non lesse illigitimatae te carburundum_. ("Don't let the bastards wear you down.")


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Steve1911a1.I feel the same and it is why I gave up and left.I try to pick my battles and let my BP rise for no good reason.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Remember, when you argue with a fool, others see two fools arguing.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am too busy looking up the word "disputatious".......JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't use facebook....I don't own a cell phone....I also prefer firearms made of steel...and I have left other forums because of useless babble......sometimes, people take life TOO seriously, for the wrong reasons....some people like to take their fight to the internet, because they avoid a face to face encounter, of which they would most likely be intellectually unarmed......I think the best thing to do, is not take life too seriously, unless defending it....and distance yourself from those who would rather argue with you, instead of having a rational conversation, be it in person, or on the internet........as far as restraint, it's a very important thing in society, with out it, we would be in a terrible state............my wife is a teacher, and on occasion, I get to view some of the students papers......it's a scary thing.....the younger generation (not all of them)has such a disconnect from reality, having all these technological gadgets to do their work for them, and I notice that alot of them walk around with their head down, and seem to hate eye contact with the "older" generation. Not to forget, that they can't even write legibly. It is what it is..........all you can do, is live by your own convictions, and hope that technology doesn't ruin plain old conversation.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for a reasonable train of thought and I agree with all of it.My family and friends also came to the same conclusions.It feels good to be around men with a like mindset and not boys that are so far out of touch with reality.I kinda trolled here before to get a feel and this thread only confirmed my decision to stay.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chessail77 said:


> I am too busy looking up the word "disputatious".......JJ


If you don't find it, let me know.
Then we can argue about its meaning.
:anim_lol:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Steve
It means "sense of humor" lol....actually I rather thought it was a very judicious use of the word and that statement should defuse any chance of our arguing over this particular item: however I have no idea what the future may hold ......JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chessail77 said:


> Steve
> It means "sense of humor" lol...


Them's fightin' words, JJ.
Put 'em up.
Come on, put 'em up.
(Am I being disputatious enough?)
:smt076


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

bruce333 said:


> Remember, when you argue with a fool, others see two fools arguing.


I agree. I need to remember this quote.


----------

